# 2014 Tour De France DVD



## LeMond1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone have any luck getting this years Tour on DVD? WCP not offering it this year. Contacted Bromley Video in the U.K. They don't know if they will do it this year as well. Amazon has listed a DVD set from Japan in Japanese......... Not going to work for me.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

this may or may not be helpful, is in PAL, which any DVD player should play, but you Americans are a wacky bunch, so you never know.

SBS Shop - Tour de France 2014: The Complete SBS Highlights


----------

